# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Her israillinin cebine yılda 500 dolar para koyuyorlar

## ceydaaa

yahudi-lobisinin-b-plani_124796.jpgDünyanın en önemli üniversitelerinden Harvard Kennedy School of Governmentın dekanı Stephen Walt ve Chicago Üniversitesinden John Mearsheimer, 2006 yılında yayınladıkları 83 sayfalık rapor ile ABDdeki İsrail lobisinin gücünü ortaya koymuşlar ve okullarındaki görevlerinden olma tehlikesi ile karşı karşıya kalmışlardı.
İkili raporda İsrailin Amerikayı her alanda ablukaya aldığını ve Amerikan yönetimlerinin İsrailin çıkarına olmayacak hiçbir eyleme imza atamadıklarını kaydetti. Ve kıyamet koptu Harvard tepkilere dayanamadı ve logosunu rapordan çıkardı. Waltı görevden aldılar. Olay Kongreye taşındı. Amerikalı Senatörler, makaleyi sert bir dille eleştirdi.

----------

